

University of Tokyo lab suspected of altering data in 43 scientific papers - denzil_correa
http://news.sciencemag.org/education/2013/07/forty-three-university-tokyo-papers-are-tainted-says-japanese-news-report

======
greenyoda
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102208)

